# Chautauqua



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

Anyone going this year. Dad and I are leaving sunday for a week! cant freaking wait.


----------



## mck1975 (Jun 18, 2009)

Heading up the last week of June for the first time, any tips would be great.


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

mck1975 said:


> Heading up the last week of June for the first time, any tips would be great.


docks. 

docks.

docks.


lol..get the hotspots map it will help you. def try out the rock cribs in s.basin. you cant miss them on maps and on lake. there are bouys. there are ramps all around the lake if u want to fish a certain area instead of boating there. thats what we do. they will prob be harvesting weeds by then. but u can try the outside of weed edges too. docks and weeds..thats all the cover in that lake.
it can get real windy and rough to watch.


----------



## achase (Apr 7, 2014)

I lived in Olean ny for 26 years & fished it a lot, At the long point there is a really good bar that bath house the deep side is on the south side of the bar.

The bay right across from the boat launch at long point is also a very good spot. Both of these spots are good for Walleye. If you are trolling for muskys just troll the weed lines. Hope this helps.


----------



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

Weather was tough, but managed to catch a few....


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

A buddy went up last weekend. I think they had 4-5 guys and they caught over 1,200 fish.


----------



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

Oh ya, plenty of fish to be caught. You could catch a million 6 inch perch if you wanted. Once you were on the crappie you could catch them all day. 

We had 3 good days, then the lake flooded up about 3 feet and got like chocolate milk. Shut it down then for the most part.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm heading up in a few days. I go every year to a buddy's dad's cabin on one of the canals. More often than not we nail the LM in some sort of a spawn pattern. A couple of years ago the weed growth was thick real early so we worked weed edges and ended up with a mixed bag of musky, walleye and white bass. Always fun on that lake. I usually go for almost a week but this year only have one full day as I will be leaving the wife home with our 1 month old. Hope I can get on the fish right away. If anybody has some new reports I'd love to hear em. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm heading up for a week this saturday - June 7-14.........


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

I am hearing from folks up there that some of the big lgmth are coming off of beds and getting active. Heard some bigguns have been caught. No walleye reports but I bet they are strapping the feedbag on right about now as well. Hoping to get into both species this Friday.


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Skarfer said:


> I'm heading up for a week this saturday - June 7-14.........


Son and I may day trip it Saturday? Still not certain. If we do, I will let you know. Good luck if we don't make it up.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Saturday will be a bust for us.......my son has a baseball game at 9am, then we'll head up after that. By the time we get up there, get the boat launched/docked, settle in/unpack and hit Topps.......we'll be lucky to get out for an hour or two Saturday night. 

But you can bet I'll be hitting it hard Sunday - Friday!!!!! 

Good luck to you, as well!


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

my buddies headed up this morning. i cant join them until tomorrow night. early reports say the water is way up with a lot of debris in the water. i think the weather is supposed to be pretty stable in the near future so hopefully things settle down.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

The "Bob Cox" gang is up there now I believe. They've posted some nice pictures to Facebook today. Smallies and largies.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

OK got a report from my buddies who fished up there yesterday. said could see big bass on beds but they had lockjaw. picked up a few males on cranks and swims. Said lots of catfish patrolling the area as well.


----------



## ranger619 (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks for news bleeding minnow. Plan to go for a week on 6/16.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

buddies said was tough again this monirng. bass on beds had lockjaw and could not find walleye yet. im heading up there tonight so hoping they get it dialed in before i get there lol. i'll let you all know if and where we found em when i get back over the wknd.


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Don't know that I have ever found all bass up there unwilling to eat? Either the SM are ON or the LM are ON, and best case they are both locked in. Maybe I've just been lucky...but even on really bad days, it only takes me just a touch longer to dial in, but we eventually start hammering away. 


I'm still hopeful I can make it up there this weekend

Send me a PM with the current program...I'll try to help


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Heidlers - I feel the same way. Normally takes me a day or two to get dialed in, but when I do - LOOK OUT! It's on like donkey kong! Last year we killed the largies throwin frogs over the thicker weed beds.......I mean absolutely smashed them all day long, every day. 

Year before that - I found the smallies in an open section of weeds, in a larger bay - and smashed them all day long - bluebird skies on a sexy dawg. Only one specific size and color was working.......but we were catching 40+ an hour.......it got to the point we could call our shots. Then we could throw out either side, on top of the heavy weeds and pull them up using frogs.......out in the middle of the bay. It was unreal.

I watched major league fishing - when they were up there.....and saw the pro's fishing alot of the same areas I've fished for years ........and also saw them MISS some of the hottest areas! HAHA! 

Guess you've got that advantage when you've fished someplace for 30+ years.......lol


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Ended up being a real quick trip for me. Worked shallows this morning for 5 hours. We landed about 70 fish between 2 of us. About 30 lgmth and 40 aggressive rockbass. Biggest bass was just shy of 20 but definitely saw some real big pigs cruising around. Most productive lure was a swimbait on a beetle spin. Beautiful morning on the lake today. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Are there any decent areas to fish from shore? I'm in Olean all summer and I want to give it a try on one of my off days


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

midoh39 said:


> Are there any decent areas to fish from shore? I'm in Olean all summer and I want to give it a try on one of my off days


A vast majority of the lake is surrounded by houses. If you find a homeowner willing to let you fish from their dock/yard, you'll catch some fish.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mck1975 (Jun 18, 2009)

We'll be staying at a place called maples bay. It's good to hear some casual fishing from the docks can be productive.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mck1975 (Jun 18, 2009)

Just checked the map and the house is on Sherman's Bay. Is the area good fishing? How about ramps in the area?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I honestly haven't found anywhere on that lake with "bad" fishing... some days, some places are better than others, but none of it is "always" bad. The entire lake (for the most part) is ringed with vegetation of some sort, and docks. Both forms of cover keep a lot of bass shallow all summer.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

What are weeds like in the South end and by the shoals??


----------



## Alex895421 (Jun 1, 2014)

Nice, hope you enjoyed


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

starcraft36 said:


> What are weeds like in the South end and by the shoals??


they were close to the top last week when i was there. prob on top by now. they have not started harvesting the weeds yet.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Yes - the sea cows have started their annual migration.......they were cutting weeds down south last week.

I blasted the fish last week - my biggest 5 on Wed went a tad over 24lbs.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Skarfer said:


> Yes - the sea cows have started their annual migration.......they were cutting weeds down south last week.
> 
> I blasted the fish last week - my biggest 5 on Wed went a tad over 24lbs.


*drooling on my shirt*

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

